
Hemp house rises in rural Sebastopol - jelliclesfarm
https://www.pressdemocrat.com/lifestyle/9204257-181/hemp-house-rises-in-rural
======
jelliclesfarm
Especially with California fires getting to be the new normal, this is worth
exploring.

